# Snail Problems



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello I have had my nerite snail for 3 weeks now. It seems to dislike being in water. 99% of the time it is at the above the waterline hidden away. It isn't eating the algae in my tank. I don't know what it's eating but it's pooping so it must be finding food. It doesn't move I actually haven't seen it move in the past 36 hours (not too concerned during it's 2 week quarantine I thought it died approx. 15 times) While in quarantine it never went in the water that I saw, didn't eat anything I gave it and hardly pooped. It looked dried up at one point, I hadn't seen the snail move in 2 days and I thought it was dead so I dripped some water onto it to moisten it and it started moving. Anyone else have a nerite snail that acted like this (seems to dislike water, doesn't seem to eat algae doesn't move for long periods at a time (sometimes days)
I should add water parameters are:
Ammonia:0
Nitrites:0
Nitrates: 5-10
PH: 7.8
I also put a piece of cuttlebone in the tank for calcium


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure at least one of my new Nerites are dead. Neither have moved since Monday that I've seen, one kinda smells strange and the other is just dangling from the shell.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine always passes the sniff test, I guess a dead smell is a smell like no other so keep taking yours out and sniffing them. If they have been dead since monday it should smell by now. Maybe nerites are just lazy? Mine has been in the same spot since Tuesday, unless it's moving at night and I don't see. I see you live in Wisconsin as well, maybe we got ours from the same breeder and they just aren't a good batch or something. I got mine from PetSmart in Wausau.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

So my snail is still not doing his job. He still seems to hate the water. I found him on the outside of this tank and I put him down at the bottom of the tank, and I have never seen him hightail it so fast up the tank walls to get himself out of the water. My tank is cycled, though my nitrates are always a little high in my opinion ~20 (my tap water is high in nitrates) :/
I have lots of brown algae and even a spot of green algae and my snail won't touch it. He still just hangs out at the top out of the water. He will be in a new spot every morning but I never see him in the water.
Should I get a different type of snail that will actually clean the algae. I am leaving my lights on longer to grow algae for him but if he isn't going to eat it I am going to reduce the lighting because it is starting to take over my tank. Any suggestions? Is my snail just in a hibernation like mode? Does he need another snail friend, should snails be kept in groups? I have a 10 gallons for just him and a betta as of now. I just want him to be happy and healthy with a great quality of life and I am just not sure if he is healthy or happy in his home right now.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

UPDATE:
I figured I would update in case anyone in the future has the same problems. I believe I have figured up what is up with my little snail Waldo. Now I am no expert but this is what I have concluded thus far.
Waldo has a zigzag pattern on his shell, most of the research I have read states that this pattern (type) of nerite will live most of its life above the water line. 
He does go down into the water but only to eat, when the tank is covered up for the night. I saw teeth mark in the algae on the glass, so at least I know he is eating and going into the water. Now I just have to get a snail that will actually live in the water and clean the plants and decorations. My reclusive glass cleaner just doesn't eat enough of the algae in the tank.


----------

